# FI_Tabby & cats



## FI_Tabby (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello from Finland  I found this interesting place and registered. Let's see how can I write... my English is not so good  But I'm trying.

OK, so now it's time to introduce myself and my lovely, lovely cats. Maybe I start with cats.

I have 5 housecats (or household pets, how you want to say - here in Finland we usually say housecats). My oldest cat lives with my parents because she don't want to be in a group anymore. Now she is superhappy, she is now only cat in house 











Laku, female housecat. Shorthaired black & white, date of birth about 3th July in 2001. Laku is a Finnish word and means liquorice. We found orphan Laku when she was only 2-3 weeks old. She was so tiny and cute! Laku is very smart and there's no doors that Laku can't open. Laku is very big in size, weight is about 8 kg!











TICA SGM Peku, male housecat. Longhaired black & white, date of birth 17th April in 2002. Peku is also a Finnish word, it's a nickname. I got Peku from my friend. There was also 2 sisters, both were shorthaired. Nobody cared about Peku because he was a boy and had long coat. Peku loves to go catshows! In Finland Peku is a well-known cat in shows. In this year Peku have been 3 times best in show. Also Peku is very big in size, weight is about 7 kg.











Lula, female housecat. Longhaired brown spotted & white, date of birth 1st April in 2008. Lula is my import from Estonia. She is a rescue cat who don't trust to anyone. Very beautiful lady but so shy! Anyhow, Lula is a great and lovely cat. Quite nice size, weight is about 6,5 kg.











TICA TGM Ässä, male housecat. Shorthaired black & white, date of birth 3rd July in 2009. Ässä is a Finnish word and means ace, Ässä have ace of spades -shaped black spot in nose. Ässä is also called Ace the Pokerface - and he really is a pokerface  Ässä is a rescuecat and he was only 4,5 weeks old when I got him from a bad person. Ässä is a medium-sized housecat, weight is 5,7 kg.











Ninja, female housecat. Brown spotted, date of birth 13th May in 2011. I got Ninja from a farm. I wanted a really "farm cat" and I found it! Awesome! Ninja really is a ninja... Ninja jumps about 2 meters high, climbs anywhere... Ninja also is very talkative cat and is hyper energetic. Superlovely little girl  Ninja is a quite small cat, weight is 3,3 kg.

And what about me? I'm a 27 years old "punk princess". I live with my lovely man in Southern Finland in a little town called Lohja. I'm a private entrepreneur, I have a online store and I make myself cat beds, toys, show curtains etc. Cats are my lifestyle and they're most important thing in my life


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome! Beautiful kitties you have there! I'm new here too, and I don't have any cats yet.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

your english is just as fine as your cats, we hosted an exchange student from Helsinki (who loved our cats) most other students didn't even know she "wasn't from around here"(official NC greeting for visitors) we visited Finland a few years back and had a great time..welcome


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree, excellant with the English and breathtaking cats.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Lovely cat family, your Ninja could be the twin of my Little Chiquita, she's petite but full of energy too.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

You have lovely cats! And your English is great, I wish I could know a second language as fluently as you do! The only thing I'd cut back on is the term "housecat" ... it's not really used too often. Just "cat" will do. If you want to say that they only live inside then saying that they're all "indoor cats" will do. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FI_Tabby (Mar 24, 2012)

^OK  Here in Finland we talking about housecats (or household pets, usually housecats) when we mean cats who don't have registered. In Finnish FIFé-catshows we have a class 14, it's named housecats. We have a club for housecats too - and own shows for these lovely cats  Our next "housecat specialty show" is next weekend. So it's hard to me talk only cats - here in Finland if you said you have cats in show everybody think you have Siamese, Maine ****, Norwegian forestcat etc. "Paperless" cats are not so high value here


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome! Your kitties are magnificent! I hope you do us the honor of regularly posting pictures of your feline family. 

You folks have had a great year for Northern lights I hear. My wife and I have been to Iceland - that's the closest we have been to Finland. We loved it. Our hotel was facing Mt. Esja. It took us a while to figure out what it was, so cool. I'll never forget it.

Okay, well welcome once again :smile:, take care,


----------



## FI_Tabby (Mar 24, 2012)

Some more photos? Maybe kittenphotos this time 









Baby-Laku









Baby-Peku









Baby-Lula









Baby-Ace









Baby-Ninja

Here in Finland we have very beautiful cats. Most typical color is black & white and brown tabby & white. Especially winters are cold (-20-25 celsius degrees), so Finnish cats have thick coat.

chuck72: Yeah, northern lights was amazing in this winter! Even here in Southern we saw several big northern lights. And last few winters here was unbelievable amount of snow. But now spring is coming and sun is shining


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

FI_Tabby said:


> Here in Finland we have very beautiful cats. Most typical color is black & white and brown tabby & white. Especially winters are cold (-20-25 celsius degrees), so Finnish cats have thick coat.


Wow, beautiful kitten photos. You are right about beautiful cats from up north. We had a Norwegian forest cat. Her pic is the black and white kitty in my signature. She had a very dense coat. 3 layers thick. She groomed several hours a day and that coat was like silk. She was one of the most beautiful cats I had ever seen.


----------



## Suntabby (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful kitties! I must admit although I love all cats, I have a special place in my heart for tabbies.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*love your kitties!*

Hi and welcome from me, too! i'm chuck72's wife actually and he kept telling me i had to look at your pictures. they're so wonderful! all their cute little faces made me smile so much! they're so cute!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a *beautiful* "fur family" you have. The kitten pictures are soooo sweet. Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------

